# Installing EZjail and Poudriere on same host



## gregober (Nov 7, 2013)

Hi, 

I need to install a compile environment to distribute my packages on my various servers. One of the hosts I could potentially use is an ezjail server where there are few jails running. Since Poudriere also uses jail mechanism, I wanted to know if anyone has already used both on the same base host? I would like to avoid potential conflicts between two running instances both using jail mechanisms in very different ways. 

Another potential clue would be to install Poudriere inside an existing jail. Has anyone tried that already? Or is Poudriere supposed to run natively on the base host?



Thanks.


----------



## SirDice (Nov 7, 2013)

I have regular jails for some services and run poudriere on the same box. As a matter of fact one of my regular jails runs Apache that's sharing the built package trees from poudriere. They will live happily next to each other. What's unfortunately not yet possible is to run poudriere in a jail. I got quite far getting it working but it needs to be able to mount devfs and the likes inside the jail. And I couldn't get that working.

Edit: Almost forgot. What I did notice were the insanely high jail IDs after a couple of poudriere runs. So if you restart one of your own jails don't be surprised if it suddenly has a JID of 20134 or something like that


----------

